# Problems with modules.

## datamath

Hey.

Since my first install I didn't have clear the way to load modules. I think I included the right kernel options for my machine, yet, I'm not sure of that one.

Here is the lsmod of my LiveCD.

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fan                     2218  0 

ipv6                  211281  22 

snd_seq_oss            22204  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4492  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                39309  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4373  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            29325  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12027  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_conexant    39143  1 

arc4                    1234  2 

b43                   147491  0 

mac80211              143961  1 b43

snd_hda_intel          18516  0 

snd_hda_codec          51382  2 snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

cfg80211              133150  2 b43,mac80211

sdhci_pci               7320  0 

sdhci                  17843  1 sdhci_pci

snd_pcm                54977  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

hp_wmi                  6818  0 

forcedeth              45769  0 

snd_timer              15301  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

video                  10659  0 

sparse_keymap           2416  1 hp_wmi

snd                    45300  10 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

ssb                    35907  1 b43

backlight               3608  1 video

rfkill                 13168  2 cfg80211,hp_wmi

mmc_core               54269  1 sdhci

wmi                     6962  1 hp_wmi

rtc                     4959  0 

soundcore               4335  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          5841  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

battery                 5853  0 

ac                      2136  0 

thermal                 7442  0 

button                  4143  0 

processor              23204  0 

thermal_sys            11084  4 fan,video,thermal,processor

tg3                   115829  0 

libphy                 13905  1 tg3

e1000                  83747  0 

fuse                   54333  1 

jfs                   137596  0 

btrfs                 470696  0 

lzo_compress            1726  1 btrfs

lzo_decompress          2015  1 btrfs

zlib_deflate           17746  1 btrfs

raid10                 17732  0 

raid456                43214  0 

async_raid6_recov       1153  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1126  1 raid456

async_pq                3002  1 raid456

async_xor               2113  2 raid456,async_pq

xor                     4116  1 async_xor

async_tx                1630  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_memcpy,async_pq,async_xor

raid6_pq               77394  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

raid1                  17088  0 

raid0                   6918  0 

dm_snapshot            23641  0 

dm_crypt               12882  0 

dm_mirror              11466  0 

dm_region_hash          6240  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  7288  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 53792  4 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           655  0 

hid_sunplus             1321  0 

hid_sony                2145  0 

hid_samsung             2670  0 

hid_pl                  1257  0 

hid_petalynx            1834  0 

hid_monterey            1401  0 

hid_microsoft           2515  0 

hid_logitech            6323  0 

hid_gyration            1940  0 

hid_ezkey               1266  0 

hid_cypress             1738  0 

hid_chicony             1649  0 

hid_cherry              1385  0 

hid_belkin              1534  0 

hid_apple               4442  0 

hid_a4tech              1812  0 

sl811_hcd               8654  0 

ohci_hcd               17354  0 

uhci_hcd               18611  0 

usb_storage            39673  1 

ehci_hcd               31317  0 

aic94xx                63931  0 

libsas                 44330  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  425631  0 

qla2xxx               288580  0 

megaraid_sas           62961  0 

megaraid_mbox          23525  0 

megaraid_mm             6721  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               35760  0 

aacraid                64484  0 

sx8                    11101  0 

DAC960                 62575  0 

hpsa                   36717  0 

cciss                  41861  0 

3w_9xxx                28698  0 

3w_xxxx                20420  0 

mptsas                 42773  0 

scsi_transport_sas     20917  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  12013  0 

scsi_transport_fc      35914  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                8178  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 13343  0 

mptscsih               23795  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                74750  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                23617  0 

dc395x                 27332  0 

qla1280                19304  0 

dmx3191d                9065  0 

sym53c8xx              62615  0 

gdth                   72977  0 

advansys               50422  0 

initio                 15425  0 

BusLogic               19300  0 

arcmsr                 23353  0 

aic7xxx               104744  0 

aic79xx               119538  0 

scsi_transport_spi     18355  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     23326  0 

pdc_adma                5194  0 

sata_inic162x           6527  0 

sata_mv                23334  0 

ata_piix               20935  0 

ahci                   19633  0 

libahci                16207  1 ahci

sata_qstor              4993  0 

sata_vsc                3814  0 

sata_uli                2865  0 

sata_sis                3562  0 

sata_sx4                7814  0 

sata_nv                18335  0 

sata_via                7616  0 

sata_svw                3990  0 

sata_sil24             10569  0 

sata_sil                7052  0 

sata_promise            9457  0 

pata_sl82c105           3264  0 

pata_cs5530             4069  0 

pata_cs5520             3515  0 

pata_via                8303  0 

pata_jmicron            2240  0 

pata_marvell            2745  0 

pata_sis                9720  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            2070  0 

pata_sc1200             2794  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       4203  0 

pata_triflex            2989  0 

pata_atiixp             3457  0 

pata_opti               2623  0 

pata_amd                9836  1 

pata_ali                8783  0 

pata_it8213             3255  0 

pata_pcmcia             9597  0 

pcmcia                 28936  3 b43,ssb,pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          5085  9 b43,tg3,aic94xx,libsas,lpfc,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            10301  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            3073  0 

pata_ns87410            2629  0 

pata_serverworks        5253  0 

pata_platform           3224  0 

pata_artop              4564  0 

pata_it821x             8149  0 

pata_optidma            4350  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            5218  0 

pata_hpt3x3             2909  0 

pata_hpt37x            10520  0 

pata_hpt366             4838  0 

pata_cmd64x             5744  0 

pata_efar               3371  0 

pata_rz1000             2602  0 

pata_sil680             4430  0 

pata_radisys            2751  0 

pata_pdc2027x           5763  0 

pata_mpiix              2723  0 

libata                143813  53 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_pro

mise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,

pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_platform,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,

pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

```

I even created a /etc/modules.autorun.d/... with no effect on the system. I have no idea on how to proceed. Any help will be much appreciated.

If loaded on the Kernel, should the modules be compiled? I'm kind of lost here.

Thank you!!

JoseLast edited by datamath on Tue Dec 20, 2011 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ultraincognito

 *datamath wrote:*   

> If loaded on the Kernel, should the modules be compiled? I'm kind of lost here.

 

Modules must be compiled before a load of the kernel.

----------

## datamath

 *ultraincognito wrote:*   

>  *datamath wrote:*   If loaded on the Kernel, should the modules be compiled? I'm kind of lost here. 
> 
> Modules must be compiled before a load of the kernel.

 

Can you please explain a bit more deeply?

Examples would be nice.

Thanks

----------

## Jaglover

The fact is if you configure your own kernel then it's better to build everything into kernel, not as modules.

This site helps you to decide: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

Everything that is required to access / filesystem must be compiled in, not as modules. This includes support for your hard drive controller, support for partition table, support for your root filesystem.

----------

## datamath

 *ultraincognito wrote:*   

>  *datamath wrote:*   If loaded on the Kernel, should the modules be compiled? I'm kind of lost here. 
> 
> Modules must be compiled before a load of the kernel.

 

I enabled all the options I think I needed within the kernel, I have set nothing to be loaded as a module, but here is where things get tricky. I don't have sound, by example, yet, I did enable the kernel opt that the http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ suggested (I think).

Is there a way to know which particular kernel opts must be enabled for each device?

Thanks in advice.

Jose

----------

## Jaglover

You can run 

```
lspci -k
```

 from livecd to see what drivers are loaded.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

datamath,

Sound is in two parts.  A kernel part, which you seem to have got right from all of the snd_* entries in your lsmod and a user space part that uses the kernel plart.

If you missed the Alsa Guide you don't have the user space part.

----------

## datamath

And about the wireless driver?

Or the card reader?

I'm sorry if this is too basic but being the first install I do it is pretty confusing  :Smile: .

----------

## ultraincognito

 *datamath wrote:*   

> Examples would be nice.

 

I'll tell about mine. Beginning I get a kernel. Then I extract a kernel to the catalogue /usr/src/linux. Later I go to that catalogue and run:

```
make menuconfig
```

Then I configure the kernel. In doing so I write name of modules that I want to use as external, to /etc/conf.d/modules.

After configuring I execute this for a compile:

```
make && make modules_install
```

Finally I copy bzImage from /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot to the /boot.

It's all.Last edited by ultraincognito on Tue Dec 20, 2011 7:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jaglover

datamath,

you can reconfigure your kernel any time. To try out different drivers you can enable them as modules in menuconfig. Then do 

```
make modules && make modules_install
```

Now you can use modprobe to load your new modules into running kernel. No rebooot needed.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

datamath,

Choose obe problem to work on.  When its fixed move onto the next.

Where would like like to start?

If you work on more than one thing at a time everyone, including you will get confused.

----------

## datamath

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> datamath,
> 
> you can reconfigure your kernel any time. To try out different drivers you can enable them as modules in menuconfig. Then do 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sure. That is done. I've reconfigured it about 10 times, all successfully, like when I installed nvidia. Plus, I installed my kernel manually, not with genkernel. I'll post my lspci. I think some devs are working now.

----------

## datamath

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> datamath,
> 
> Choose obe problem to work on.  When its fixed move onto the next.
> 
> Where would like like to start?
> ...

 

Ok. It sounds good. I'll try to configure alsa now.

Meanwhile, this is my output for lspci.

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

   Capabilities: [dc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed-

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 10

   I/O ports at 3080 [size=64]

   I/O ports at 3040 [size=64]

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=64]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f6200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at f6486000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f6489000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [44] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=0098

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at f6487000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f6489400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [44] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=0098

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   I/O ports at 30c0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   Memory at f6480000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=64

   Memory behind bridge: f6100000-f61fffff

   Capabilities: [b8] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84

   Capabilities: [8c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at 30f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 30e4 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 30e8 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 30e0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 30d0 [size=16]

   Memory at f6484000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [8c] SATA HBA v1.0

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

   Memory at f6488000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   I/O ports at 30f8 [size=8]

   Memory at f6489c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Memory at f6489800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: f2000000-f3ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f1ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

   Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f60fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

   Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 80000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

   Kernel modules: nvidia

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

   Kernel driver in use: k8temp

02:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

   Memory at f6100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

02:05.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   Memory at f6100800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

02:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   Memory at f6100c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

02:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 7

   Memory at f6101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: r592

02:05.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   Memory at f6101400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4311 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at f6000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

   Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 9d-0f-73-ff-ff-c5-00-1a

   Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

```

I'll brb after alsa is working.

----------

## datamath

Working with alsa, I tried alsaconf I got this message: "No supported pNp or PCI cards found."

Is the driver not correctly installed then? Then why does lspci -v lists it?  :Smile: 

Thank you very much for your help guys  :Smile: 

[Edit]

Alsacfg gives an error "could not find module snd" before loading.

I guess this is related.

How may I proceed?

[Edit 2]

The command

# aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Is that of help?

Thanks!

----------

## datamath

 :Very Happy:  Alsa now works  :Smile: 

Thank you!  :Smile: 

Is wireless configuration similar?

Thank you!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

datamath,

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
```

Broadcom wireless chips come with their own problems because Broadcom don't make it east to support their chip sets.

You need a kernel module and some user space tools. This wiki page sums this up fairly well.

Note that ndiswrapper is the last option to try.

This covers your kernel.

What happens next depands on what encryptiion you want to use over the wireless link, if any.

wireless-tools can do WEP and wide open.  It also provides some debug tools that are good to have, like iwconfig.

If you want WPA or WPA2, you need wpa-supplicant too.  This bit is documented in the Gentoo Handbook

----------

## datamath

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> datamath,
> 
> ```
> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
> ```
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

Wireless is up!  :Smile: 

I used NetworkManager instead of wpa-supplicant. I like it more.

Does it has any disadvantages?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

datamath,

NetworkManager is ok as long as it works and it doesn't work for everyone.

I'm fairly sure NetworkManager builds on wpa-supplicant. Like many Graphical tools in Linux, most use existing command line tools to do the real work and provide a pretty front end to hide that from you. When the tools exist, you may as well use them.

Like Newton said "If I have seen further than other men, its bacause I have stood on the shoulders of giants"  Linux builds on existing work exactly the same way. Thats the open in Open Source.

Any more things to fix ?

----------

## datamath

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> datamath,
> 
> NetworkManager is ok as long as it works and it doesn't work for everyone.
> 
> I'm fairly sure NetworkManager builds on wpa-supplicant. Like many Graphical tools in Linux, most use existing command line tools to do the real work and provide a pretty front end to hide that from you. When the tools exist, you may as well use them.
> ...

 

I switched to wpa_supplicant!  :Smile:  It's even easier on its cli than nework manager.

Only one question before proceeding further. How can I make it automatically load the DHCP client on connect?

Thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

datamath,

I should do that anyway.

Did you make the symlink for your wireless interface in /etc/init.d ?  

It should point to net.lo

With the symlink in place you can add the script to the default runlevel.

You will need a line in /etc/conf.d/net to poke wpa_supplicant but you will get dhcp for free afterward, unless you ask for another setup.

If this is  a laptop and its sometimes wired and sometimes wireless, you will need to edit /etc/rc.conf 

Hint: rc_depend_strict="YES" is probably not what you want.

----------

